# maisugod at maisalba



## UncleDako

From article: 

Nagawang maisugod sa ospital ang biktima pero nabigong maisalba ang buhay habang boluntaryo namang sumuko sa pulisya ang suspek.


Both words seem to have the same construction but MAI is not prefex I have not come across.


----------



## epistolario

They were able to rush the victim to the hospital, but they failed to save his/her life; meanwhile, the suspect voluntarily surrendered to the police. 

I guess *isugod* is the infinitive, *nagawang ma-* is the equivalent of *was or were able to + infinitive*; on the other hand, is*in*ugod ang biktima sa hospital means the victim was rushed to the hospital.


----------



## mataripis

UncleDako said:


> From article:
> 
> Nagawang maisugod sa ospital ang biktima pero nabigong maisalba ang buhay habang boluntaryo namang sumuko sa pulisya ang suspek.
> 
> 
> Both words seem to have the same construction but MAI is not prefex I have not come across.


 " Nadala sa Pagamutan(ospital) subali't nabigong mailigtas ang biktima  samantalang nagkusa sa pagsuko ang taong naging sanhi niyon sa Pulisya."


----------

